
Why the world needs deep generalists, not specialists - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/why-the-world-needs-deep-generalists-not-specialists-b7c32e223c70
======
IcePic
“A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a
hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a
wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act
alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a
computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.

Specialization is for insects.” ~ Robert Anson Heinlein

